# Friday Watch



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Vostok Europe for me today. HAGWE everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

No camera yet

 rlt 43


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

We start with a Wostok, so I go on with another one. I choosed the one with a submarine, because of theweather. If it goes on like this, I will certainely need a submarine soon. 

Bertrand


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had this on all day










Can't decide what to wear in the morning yet. I'll be picking this up from my watch guy after a gentle refurb, lube and a new crystal though. I guess it'll be on my wrist at some point







.










Have a top weekend guys.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Benrus Electronic arrived early this week.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm stuck at home with a throat infection but will still be wearing this!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm going to bed soon and dream about wearing this...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL Rich, I was scrolling down and thought 'wha!?!' LOL

Ok im off to the city to drop some of these cards into the local vintage shops and then Numbskull's opening at MTV in the eve, so will be wearing the PloProf since it will work for all occasions through the day; business, shopping, evening event and then dinner out after... Mac wont agree buts is probably perfect... LOL










Numbskull's show... for those keen to know more...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Off to Cork in a few hours, some Beamish vouchers in my wallet and this on my wrist for the weekend. :lol:










God help them. h34r:

Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Back to work today, despite still feeling rough :down: , so it's the everyday Rainbow for me.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Atlas on nato today...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Garden clear up today so my trusty Monster.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

break-3 said:


> Back to work today, despite still feeling rough :down: , so it's the everyday Rainbow for me.


I had this very model and I still regret flipping it - a beautiful watch with one of the great movements.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing my Ploprof too today - because I know how much Mach loves it :tongue2:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Military Mark V GMT Automatic today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Woke up wearing this, haven't changed yet:










Planning to switch to this later, though:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

break-3 said:


> Back to work today, despite still feeling rough :down: , so it's the everyday Rainbow for me.


What a great watch; still on my wanted list :thumbsup: !

Today, I am wearing my Marinemaster










all the best

Jan


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PRS50LE for me










Love than Marinemaster Jan


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

It's the Orange Sawtooth for me, at least until the postman turns up...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Recently acquired from The Hawk (thanks, Paul). Hamilton RR50: beautiful, delicate and intriguing... just like me!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a must. I will have one, one day...



break-3 said:


> Back to work today, despite still feeling rough :down: , so it's the everyday Rainbow for me.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

The one on the right today. Keep forgetting how useful the alarm function is.










But, I've noticed that its getting quite sensitive so that it goes off sometimes when I don't want it to,

triggered by any jarring or impact of the hand or arm. Got a funny look in a meeting recently when

it went off whilst I was talking. Must have been waving my hands around and caught it on the side

of the table. Made me lose the thread of what I was a saying a bit: although I can't always blame the

watch for losing the plot at work. :wallbash:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

morning all - giving the 3536 an airing


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

That IWC is awesome..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This for me today 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with this one today.

Alasdair


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been wearing this all week


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Trusty O&W for me today


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

answers on a postcard...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier today!


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Sub for me today...


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Was wearing the MOD for the last few days, then liked it too much so put it away :cry2: Now wearing the Nettuno.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Not worn this one for _aagggeesss_


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

An El Primero day.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This for now










and since nobody has bought it yet  probably this one later this evening










HAGWE


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

no









don't start putting Damasko's up... its gonna be expensive for me...


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This one for me today....

Sorry about the old pic..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno Navigator this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Aristo today










Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing these two so far today...

*Tudor Hydronaut II *(model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels) & *Omega Seamaster 200m *(cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992)



BTW could a nice mod please delete posts 9 & 15 as IMO they are an offence to good taste







:lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

oooh Mike love that F3C, my absolute fave dress watch, I adore mine.

For me today this while I peruse my latest literary acquisition..










Andy


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Mothman said:


> Aristo today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice - a hint of Damasko DA37


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> oooh Mike love that F3C, my absolute fave dress watch, I adore mine.
> 
> For me today this while I peruse my latest literary acquisition..
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, beautiful pic... very nice mate!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Been wearing this all week for a change from the LV


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR-02


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

No pics of my own as yet, so I hope you don't mind me using one of yours for today, Ric...?










Beautiful watch.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Decided to wear this old thing in the end.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> No pics of my own as yet, so I hope you don't mind me using one of yours for today, Ric...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all Guy 

Lovely watch it is too 

I'm wearing my _*Sinn*_ *ARKTIS* today


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave ME said:


> Woke up wearing this, haven't changed yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both really cool, whats the strap on the SAR please?

Seiko 7002 for me today...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

r00barb said:


> Both really cool, whats the strap on the SAR please?


It's a Maratac Zulu 2-piece in desert tan.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im wearing this 112, except its now sporting a Havana Toshi....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Electric blue on this fine Florida Friday...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*










:cheers:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This week, I am liking this best of all 



hotmog said:


>


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up wearing this, haven't changed yet:
> ...


that looks as cool as on the lumpy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

been out with tina all day to day.....so had this on....the watch that she bought me when we got married......


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Incursore for me today but now on a navy blue Di-Modell strap.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

rlt69 mod at work.

not sure about the new strap but couldn't get anything i liked with red stitching.










then home and got more casual with the bm for the evening


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


>


I don`t want to alarm you Mike but your arm is on _*FIRE!!!!*_ 

The alternate comment was... Wow, that watch is _*HOT!!!*_ :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I am pretty hot mach..

:lol: I was going to put something similar, good job i checked again


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

late post for me, just got in from work and im wearing this old yeoman


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

break-3 said:


> Back to work today, despite still feeling rough :down: , so it's the everyday Rainbow for me.


I see others have already commented on this, but as it's such a lovely piece I thought it deserves another :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My new Lidl auto!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

chris l said:


> My new Lidl auto!


Thats interesting..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> My new Lidl auto!


i like it.......a little brush to tone down shine....a nice black nato......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Chris, how much did it cost?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these earlier...

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to these earlier...
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*
> 
> ...


both great watches mach.......i much prefer the SS sammy to the ti


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to these earlier...
> ...


Thanks Shawn & same here regarding the Ti version :thumbsup:

Ruddy heck, Shawn & I are agreeing about watches, where will it end?







:lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one Chris, how much did it cost?


Fourteen pounds and sixty nine pence, Mac...

One of my more expensive watches...

(Love that SKZ211 btw)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


if you ever want to flip the sammy mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Chris, how much did it cost?
> ...


Wow, that`s it, I`m off to Lidl tomorrow :wink2:



> (Love that SKZ211 btw)


Thanks, Roy done good :rltb:



mrteatime said:


> if you ever want to flip the sammy mach


 Noted Shawn, but it`s very unlikely I will, it _oozes_ quality B)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

chris l said:


> My new Lidl auto!
> 
> http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm167/cml2002/lidl.jpg


Nice watch but your keyboard needs some cleaning. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

adrian said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > My new Lidl auto!
> ...


Red wine: techies always have disgusting keyboards; this one of the cleaner. I buy new ones every few months and throw the old ones to a local school....

And now with a first coat of lume...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


that keyboard is cool -but sorry those hands now look like a science project are you growing something on them ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been with the Sinn all week as been away from home, but now I'm back have swapped over to this


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Zessa said:


> This one for me today....
> 
> Sorry about the old pic..


10/10


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Zessa said:


> This one for me today....
> 
> Sorry about the old pic..


Snap


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Repled to your PM Flash. Please check Inbox.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one's been away for a service - picked it up this afternoon so....


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing this beauty


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


Yes, Penicillin for my wounds...

I'm hoping the second coat will even out...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


looks like copper sulphate .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


The pentahydrate, perhaps, the anhydrous form is paler... but I know what you mean...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Accutron VX200 this evening










HAGW

Andrew


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Bit late but hey... anyway had the MM on all day but now switched to the OM


----------

